# ACPI Error (multiple)



## GhostHack (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi there, I'm wondering what these error messages mean that are happening during boot. The computer boots fine, and runs as it should (I haven't noticed anything affecting the systems performance).

I am curious, is this is a major problem, what is causing it, and how would I go about fixing it?

Here are the errors I see at boot:


```
ACPI Error: Field [ASSM] at 524320 exceeds Buffer [BUF0] size 880 (bits) (20101013/dsopcode-697)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node 0xffffff00028e4700), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20101013/psparse-633)
ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node 0xffffff00028e4700), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20101013/uteval-185)
can't fetch resources for \\_SB_.MEM_ - AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
```


```
ACPI Warning: For \\_TZ_.THRM._PSL: Return Package type mismatch at index 0 - found [NULL Object Descriptor], expected Reference (20101013/nspredef-1197)
```

And the full output if needed:

`% dmesg`


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #2: Tue Jul  5 00:15:18 BST 2011
    root@beastie:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (2611.90-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x60fb2  Family = f  Model = 6b  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x11f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 3221225472 (3072 MB)
avail memory = 2947178496 (2810 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <HPQOEM SLIC-CPC>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HPQOEM SLIC-CPC> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
ACPI Error: Field [ASSM] at 524320 exceeds Buffer [BUF0] size 880 (bits) (20101013/dsopcode-697)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node 0xffffff00028e4700), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20101013/psparse-633)
ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node 0xffffff00028e4700), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20101013/uteval-185)
can't fetch resources for \\_SB_.MEM_ - AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02ffff irq 23 at device 2.0 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 USB Controller> on ohci0
ehci0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02e0ff irq 22 at device 2.1 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
hdac0: <NVidia MCP61 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe024000-0xfe027fff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <bridge> at device 7.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 SATA300 controller> port 0x9f0-0x9f7,0xbf0-0xbf3,0x970-0x977,0xb70-0xb73,0xf700-0xf70f mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff irq 20 at device 8.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP61 SATA300 controller> port 0x9e0-0x9e7,0xbe0-0xbe3,0x960-0x967,0xb60-0xb63,0xf200-0xf20f mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff irq 21 at device 8.1 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 12.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfb000000-0xfbffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff irq 23 at device 13.0 on pci0
nvidia0: <GeForce 6150SE nForce 430> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
amdtemp0: <AMD K8 Thermal Sensors> on hostb3
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
ACPI Warning: For \\_TZ_.THRM._PSL: Return Package type mismatch at index 0 - found [NULL Object Descriptor], expected Reference (20101013/nspredef-1197)
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfefff000-0xfefff3ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 900
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad4: 305245MB <Hitachi HDP725032GLA380 GM3OA57A> at ata2-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
ugen0.1: <nVidia> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <nVidia> at usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH40L/1.04> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC888
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen0.2: <Logitech> at usbus0
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/43.01, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen1.2: <Ralink> at usbus1
run0: <1.0> on usbus1
run0: MAC/BBP RT2872 (rev 0x0202), RF RT2720 (MIMO 1T2R), address 00:1c:df:6a:43:98
run0: firmware RT2870 loaded
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.3: <Generic> at usbus1
umass0: <Generic Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,aa,55,40 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0

da0: <Multi Flash Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1c:df:6a:43:98
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a look here: Handbook: 11.16 Using and Debugging FreeBSD ACPI


----------

